# Russian and Romanian Fishing trawlers



## Eres (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi

Is there somebody who can help me with Russian and Romanian Fishing trawlers please

Also I am interested in the British Trawlers mainly in the sixties

Hope that somebody can help me

Thanks and regards

Wim


----------



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Wim

What sort of information are you looking for with regard to Russian and Romanian trawlers - ship lists, photos or what?

Brgds/John


----------



## Eres (Nov 11, 2008)

*Fishing Trawlers*

Hi John

Thanks for the reply

I look for photo's of the Russian and Romanian and former East German Fishing Trawlers

Also I have been regular in Fleetwood and Grimsby when on board with my father then. In Fleetwood we were loading from lorries and the dock behind us was the fishing port I was there at 0500 in the morning to see all those steam trawlers and small the boilers They were on the Iceland and Greenland trade for Fishing

I have a few photo's not much I have a photo of a sailing sloop on which my grandfather has been sailing on they went on the North Sea for Fishing

I hope that we can be in contact should be very nice

thanks and regards

Wim 




johnvoe said:


> Hi Wim
> 
> What sort of information are you looking for with regard to Russian and Romanian trawlers - ship lists, photos or what?
> 
> Brgds/John


----------

